# Surge Protector?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

hi, i am looking for a new surge protector. not sure what kind i need or how stronge. this is what i have that will be plugged into it. not sure if the one i have is doing the job right i have some static shocking going on. Thanks

Onkyo HT-SR800 Home Theater
Pioneer PDP-5071HD Plasma TV
Toshiba HD-A30 High-Definition DVD Player
Directv HD Receiver
Xbox 360 Console
Sub Woofer From Receiver
Microsoft Xbox 360 Quick Charge Kit 
DAYTON DAC-OC OPTICAL TO COAXIAL CONVERTER


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What surge protector do you have now? What do you mean by "static shocking"? Is it a sound in your components or does your surge protector literally shock you??


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> not sure if the one i have is doing the job right i have some static shocking going on


Sounds like you need to install a humidifier in your home. This is usually the problem if you're experiencing static snap when you touch a grounded component. Have you checked the humidity levels with a meter?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

i bought a new surge protector like this yesterday for $99.99 Monster Cable Surge Protector - 8'. and my wife is out buying another humidifier now. we have one in the bedroom. i never noticed this static shock before i got this new receiver. but when i go over to the receiver if i have to adjust settings that i can't do with the controller i get a static shock. i don't want it to crash the receiver. hoping the humidifier will fix it


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> i never noticed this static shock before i got this new receiver.


Perhaps the older receiver was a two prong isolated chassis type, so touching the chassis didn't provide a ground. Then you substitute a three prong grounded chassis type component and you start to get the snap. Either way, the humidity level in the home determines how much static will be built up when you walk around.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

ok, well i got this humidifier today and it has a digital read out on it. so i set it to 45% is that correct or should it be higher or lower to remove the static. thanks for the help


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> or should it be higher or lower to remove the static


Depends on the temperature outside actually. If the humidity is too high, you'll get condensation on your windows.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

this is in my basement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the temperature outside is above freezing 45% is a good level but as the temp. goes below 20F you must set it for 30% and if its colder than that even lower. 
Even in a basement condensation will appear on the walls if set too high.


----------

